# Deer creek!!!



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone hit the spillway recently?


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

Havent got any reports down there that was good fished it a few times when the pumps were on didnt do very good the pumps are really turned down now surprised it wasnt froze up by the bridge drove past yesterday they had the west park ( the new area) blocked off didnt want to plow the parking lot i guess there was only couple of guys down there ill probably fish it this week sometime i let you know how i do


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have been waiting for this post .....This is my time to shine if anybody has any questions about fishing out there shoot me a p.m. I caught ALOT of saugeye last season.........


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

hey big dub im from cincinnati and i drive up to deer creek alot i have only been there one time and caught a limit and every other time i was skunked except for some small crappie. i have been trying to fish the dams on the ohio for saugey but have not caught any this season . . . have you done ant good at deer creek ? i guess that goes for any one


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

It goes for everybody ......just dont give up they are in there


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the spillway is frozen over? Might hit it in the morning but don't want to drive an hour and a half if it's froze. Thanks.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Drove by yesterday and it was a ghost town nobody fishin, water a little low, didnt look like much flow


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Any new reports? I was there last week and not much happening.


----------



## 189fitter (Jan 13, 2011)

Checked a couple does in at frosty's saturday 8th, gates were shut!


----------

